# day 4 transfer!?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi all

anyone had a day 4 transfer?  my clinic were talking about this today and said they have been doing it since 2009 with good results.....i queried this as i didnt think they even looked at them on day 4 due to them being highly sensitive at this stage and now they are saying they could put them back day 4......

.....as only one heard or had this?


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Did they class the day they collected as day one or the day after as day one? Mine class the day after collection as day one and put back day 5 - but they have been out of the body 6 days really!!! its all very confussing!!! but sorry Im not sure about the sensitivity thing of day 4 transfer would like to know about this aswel - gud luck

Love
Chris x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

i have usually had day 2 and day 3 transfers and they said they can do day 5 when at blast. so day 4 for them in right in the middle!!!!


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Did you get the stats for this day - I dont know really so can't advice do you not want to wait till day 5 or is this not an option? Do you know with the gestone do you draw up with the green and inject with the blue? im getting really confussed!!!
Chris xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

we have never got past day 3 - well actually never got many more than 4 embroys so wasnt an option to be honest. just have to see how many fertilise before do anything. come on embies!!!!!

as for the gestone, we have a pink needle to draw up with and a green one to inject with. but your clinic may have different colours.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Kitten

I had a day 4 transfer as you can see it was a good result   
I had to have day 4 as I was being sedated and they couldn't get a anethesist on day 5 because it was a Sunday   

Good luck xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have read articles about morula transfers. It will give you a better chance as the embryo may stop at the 8 cell cleavage stage and if it has made it to 16-32 cells and is starting to compact it is well on the way to being a blastocyst.

They can still arrest at morula stage - I had 6 good embryos on day 3 in my last cycle and on day 5 I had 2 early blastocysts and 4 morulas, which is a bit slow and this should really happen by day 4 ideally. Only 1 out of the remaining 4 morulas made it to blast by day 6 and was frozen, but you can see I am pregnant from one of the early blastocysts.

The embryologists at my clinic say that they are working every day and that they do look at all embryos every day to ensure all is well. They just don't necessarily report it to the client.


----------

